# I am surrounded by Morons. They are everywhere.



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 280024


That is correct.

I don't see many idiots going to the airport to try to catch a train
Or going to the pier to board a plane
So why do idiots try to get rideshare cars from bus stops?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey you forgot Moron's friend in your diagram! What happened to his friend man?



The Gift of Fish said:


> That is correct.
> 
> I don't see many idiots going to the airport to try to catch a train
> Or going to the pier to board a plane
> So why do idiots try to get rideshare cars from bus stops?


IDK . . . I am not able to answer that because I'm not a moron. You should really consider Consulting a moron


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Hey you forgot Moron's friend in your diagram! What happened to his friend man?


I omitted the friend so as not to confuse the Lyft drone who receives the reply - he/she may also be a moron. Rideshare attracts them like a magnet. They are _everywhere_.


> IDK . . . I am not able to answer that because I'm not a moron. You should really consider Consulting a moron


Good point. If there are any morons reading this, please provide the answer.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I truly hope the Lyft rep laughed as hard as I did at you visual aid and written narrative.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> I truly hope the Lyft rep laughed as hard as I did at you visual aid and written narrative.


Either that or I'll get fired. Either one's fine at this stage of the game!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Either that or I'll get fired. Either one's fine at this stage of the game!


"Deactivated" . . . it's deactivated. *gasp* you're one of them . . . they got to you . . . you're slowly being moronized .


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 280018
> 
> 
> View attachment 280021
> ...


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 280018
> 
> 
> View attachment 280021
> ...


That is an excellent diagram and interested to see the reply from Lyft.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 280018
> 
> 
> View attachment 280021
> ...


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 280018
> 
> 
> View attachment 280021
> ...


Nice work Colombo


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SRGuy said:


> That is an excellent diagram and interested to see the reply from Lyft.





















Because this is related to a pax' complaint, this matter is being handled by an English speaking CSR, not by Rohit or a robot. So I might get point 1 accomplished. Points 2, 3 and 4 will be responded to with nonsense, but that's ok. Expectations are low. I'm talking Barry White low.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> not by Rohit


Not to quibble but Rohit is Uber and Rovil is Rohit's slightly dumber cousin that works for Lyft.

Nice job BTW


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 280018
> 
> 
> View attachment 280021
> ...


-------------
That is the middle of the street ??? All of us would be in violation at least once a day.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 280024


Where do i get avatar pics with text?



New2This said:


> Not to quibble but Rohit is Uber and Rovil is Rohit's slightly dumber cousin that works for Lyft.
> 
> Nice job BTW
> 
> View attachment 280517


What was his rating? Do u remember?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

METRO3 said:


> Where do i get avatar pics with text?
> 
> What was his rating? Do u remember?


No. I look for Surge/PT more than ratings.

Under old Surge I took a 3.3X 45+ minute Pool only to notice later she had a 4.1 rating.

On a 4.0X Surge I would take Hillary and commiserate about those goddamn Russians.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> Where do i get avatar pics with text?










IDK some app in the PlayStore LOL the app that sticker came from apparently is not available anymore. the link doesn't work when I copy it and it's not showing up at all in my list of installed apps. Super weird! Try searching Emoji stickers or just stickers in your Play Store?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> -------------
> That is the middle of the street ??? All of us would be in violation at least once a day.


Yeah.... this was just a case of this pax throwing all his toys out of his stroller because I wouldn't pull into the bus stop for him. He didn't get his way so he thought he'd cause some mischief, whereas what he should actually be doing is getting a life.

It's weird how often we get pax who are on power trips. I once had a woman phone me from the opposite curb of a one-way, one lane street (15 feet away) asking me to pick her up on that side of the street.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 280018
> 
> 
> View attachment 280021
> ...


I get these stupid emails almost weekly. The thing to keep in mind that "member of the community" could also be a pax that reported it differently, I know this because they cut and paste the words from the complaint that was emailed in, and those words matched exactly as to what the passenger complained about when i ended the ride early. Also if you ask them they will not say if it was a stranger or passenger. Shady as usual. Only difference with LYFT is they are ENGLISH speaking IDIOTS. These emails are worthless. I dont even know why they bother to ask "do you remeber such an incident?" The fact that they even follow up on this BS just annoys and PO's me more. Cowards.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

"Do you remember such an incident?"

In other words, would you like to incriminate yourself by admitting what you did is exactly what the Pax reported to us? 

You had a great answer, detailed with supporting documents, well done. (Needs circles and arrows on the back of each one Arlo)
However, I would have responded "No, didn't happen, wasn't me, I do not recall". The temptation to humiliate Lyft is great, I get that, but I wonder if it's self defeating.

Deny that shyt, the pax is a liar looking for a free ride, period.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 280018
> 
> 
> View attachment 280021
> ...


That totally made my day!


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I truly needed that diagram. Laughed out loud.

The diagrams we can draw. We should have a contest.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 280024


Breathe Deeply !

Repeat After Me.

Without Government Subsidies
95% of Idiots would Perish !

Merry Christmas !


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I don’t get it. I’d much rather zip in and out of a bus stop than pick up double parked in the middle of the road.

Either way, blaming the pax is wrong. You’re right they are morons! It’s the drivers responsibility to direct the pax to the nearest safest, legal spot for pick up.

Too many drivers see their riders and just stop. Whatever the circumstances. Their riders have trained them instead of vice versa as it should be.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I too see no problem at all popping in to a bus stop if the pax is waiting. If the bus pulls up I can move to the double parked spot. I have picked up at bus stops with LEO watching. They did not seem to mind.


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I too see no problem at all popping in to a bus stop if the pax is waiting. If the bus pulls up I can move to the double parked spot. I have picked up at bus stops with LEO watching. They did not seem to mind.


They get pretty vicious out here enforcing the bus zone, very sneaky at times. They eliminate the public citizens due process on top of the shady and aggressive enforcement. Im convinced to never pull into a bus zone. If i let myself slip, i just end up paying for it. Im not down to pay for it. much more useful ways to blow $200-$500 over paying those money hungry mta which is run like a mafia. Grrrr. 

If your'e money hungry, you're always starving. If you're greedy, you're always addicted.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Final update: I guess some questions are _just too difficult to answer
_









Kinda weird, though, that every time they try to moan or complain or make some kind of accusation, I always end up silencing them. I wish that worked with my wife.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Was this passenger Donald J. trump aka President ?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I don't get it. I'd much rather zip in and out of a bus stop than pick up double parked in the middle of the road.
> 
> Either way, blaming the pax is wrong. You're right they are morons! It's the drivers responsibility to direct the pax to the nearest safest, legal spot for pick up.
> 
> Too many drivers see their riders and just stop. Whatever the circumstances. Their riders have trained them instead of vice versa as it should be.


Yea....When you get a $280 ticket in the mail for stopping in a bus zone, you may change your tune..


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

What’s the ticket for double parking in the street to pick up? What’s more dangerous? I’ll take my chances in a bus stop or simply direct the pax, ‘go around the corner!’


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> What's the ticket for double parking in the street to pick up? What's more dangerous? I'll take my chances in a bus stop or simply direct the pax, 'go around the corner!'


Lmao yea, try to do this gig in the city without ever double parking. You won't ever even get pax inside your car. SFMTA attendants just drive around people double parked, but snap license plate photos of cars in bus stops


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I’m from the s bay, have family in the city and I’ve driven there lots. I would never consider driving rideshare in SF and I respect cats who do. I’d have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> What's the ticket for double parking in the street to pick up? What's more dangerous? I'll take my chances in a bus stop or simply direct the pax, 'go around the corner!'


Stopping for passengers to alight or board is not parking. As the word says, it is stopping.

Confusing for some, but stopping in the street is allowed when there are no "no stopping" restrictions. However, stopping in a bus stop is not allowed - even though it's called a bus stop, stopping in it is never permitted unless you are driving a bus.

I hope that's cleared it up. Why this whole stopping business confuses the shit out of pax and (some) drivers alike is beyond me.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Stopping for passengers


While impeding traffic? Guess I've been an ahole for all the times I've laid on my horn while blocked by some law abiding citizen.

Learn something new! I am the tiny acorn that will grow into a mighty oak thanks to solid advice like this!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> While impeding traffic? Guess I've been an ahole for all the times I've laid on my horn while blocked by some law abiding citizen.
> 
> Learn something new! I am the tiny acorn that will grow into a mighty oak thanks to solid advice like this!


Don't be a Richard. Yes, sometimes you have to stop behind a driver who has legally stopped to pick up or drop off someone and this will take 20 seconds out of your day. You will also have to stop behind garbage trucks, school buses or at a railroad crossing. Maybe you'll also shake your fist at the old person who takes more than the allotted time to cross the street and is still on the crosswalk when your light turns green. Don't be the Ahole who thinks he owns the streets and should be able to go through them "unimpeded" by others who also want to exercise their rights.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

You guys know u can cancel a ride for a good reason right? I waited 4min on a one way street b4 a car came and then I cancelled the ride and called lyft and had that ride removed from my acceptance rate and unpaired myself with the pax and got a cancelation fee. It's why I perfer their app to ubers.

Cuz they are more reasonable


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Don't be a Richard.


Hmph, at this time of year. Goodwill to men and all that. Nice.

I believe you believe its perfectly legal to impede the normal flow of traffic as an uber driver. I do not. You do you. I will not participate in this barbaric practice.


----------



## Sunny7719 (May 5, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 280427
> 
> 
> View attachment 280429
> ...


Wow my English speaking uber/Lyft driver someone speaking English was cheap so that English speaking I mean fluent spoken one wants the money back and these companies hooked up with not so good English speaking ones to rob u off n u got robbed of so do not blame it on fluent English speakers! Your fellow English speaker took u for a ride and you rant about for some one they hire in purpose they could have hired a proper English may be a brit but no they hire who knows nothing what's going on .


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

This. Post. Is. EPIC!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sunny7719 said:


> Wow my English speaking uber/Lyft driver someone speaking English was cheap so that English speaking I mean fluent spoken one wants the money back and these companies hooked up with not so good English speaking ones to rob u off n u got robbed of so do not blame it on fluent English speakers! Your fellow English speaker took u for a ride and you rant about for some one they hire in purpose they could have hired a proper English may be a brit but no they hire who knows nothing what's going on .


In English please.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In English please.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The Gift of Fish said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 280018
> ...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


>


Yeah, that's the scene I was thinking of.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

I thought I was the only one bro. It must be some sort of invasion......virus?


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 280018
> 
> 
> View attachment 280021
> ...


Hey I'm with lyft here. This is one of my biggest annoyances driving is when drivers stop and block traffic to pick someone up. They should have found the next available spot and pulled in there. It's what I do. Let those cheap ****s walk a bit. If they start complaining then I cancel the ride. No thanks.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

GTADriver said:


> Should have found the next available spot and pulled in there. It's what I do.


That's great if you're driving in Mayberry RFD or someplace where there are such things as "next available spots."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

GTADriver said:


> Hey I'm with lyft here.


What do you mean, "you're with Lyft here"? Lyft did not say that in their communication to me.



Grand Lake said:


> That's great if you're driving in Mayberry RFD or someplace where there are such things as "next available spots."


Exactly. In SF also there is no parking to be had. It's possible to spend half an hour driving around looking for a parking spot. "The next available spot" may be blocks away.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 280018
> 
> 
> View attachment 280021
> ...


Wait, I'm a little confused.

can you go over the bus stop thing again, slowly this time.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

To play the devil's advocate, Ann doesn't know the situation. She likely processes hundreds of these type of complaints per day and is probably initially using a canned email. No real reason to be abusive to her. She is just trying to get your side of the story.

While the idiocy of the pax and situation may make perfect sense to you, I think the drawing would have been enough of a reply without the extra condescension and attitude. Her second letter was simply stating these facts, in a diplomatic way, but you felt the need to hammer away with another response.

By the same token, we know there are plenty of moronic uber/lyft drivers out there and she has to deal with those too.

To each their own but I have been and supervised people in similar situations to Ann.


----------

